# Unable to load CD-ROM

## mathio

Hello,

I installed Gentoo few weeks ago but suddenly I need to use a CD-ROM but its not working.

This is part my of /etc/fstab, but I didnt edit it since install (so this is I supose the default value):

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro               0 0
```

When I insert CD, nothing happens. There is no suchdevice as /dev/cdrom or /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 or any other that could be the CD-ROM. My CD-ROM is plugged via ATA (harddisks via SATA). Actually I have only ATA CD-ROM driver compiled in kernel (I also tried the SATA - just in case), but after booting gentoo there is no masseage about CD-ROM in dmesg. The CD-ROM is TEAC Combo (DVD/CD-RW) Drive.

----------

## mrknowitall

hi mathio,

what do you get, when you type in 

```
ls -lisa /dev/cdroms/cdrom0
```

?

do you have  *Quote:*   

> Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

  enabled?

cheers!

alex

----------

## jansk

Hello, 

I believe I have the same problem, so rather than starting new thread I'm posting in this one, I hope you don't mind.

My CDROM was working fine, but few days ago when I wanted to read some CDs I got this message:

 *Quote:*   

> jan@laura /usr/src/linux $ mount /mnt/cdrom/
> 
> mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified

 

My /etc/fstab file is the same so I suppose this is not the cause of the problem:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto    user,unhide,noauto,exec 0 0

 

Further investigation was carried out as follows:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $/usr/src/linux $ uname -a
> 
> Linux laura 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Tue Oct 3 10:17:01 JST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz GNU/Linux
> ...

 

Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support is enabled, thus it's strange there are no cdrom devices in /dev neither in dmesg output.

Matio, can you pls post what is it like on your machine ?

Any ideas appreciated  :Wink: 

Jan

----------

## mathio

 *mrknowitall wrote:*   

> hi mathio,
> 
> what do you get, when you type in 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
# ls -lisa /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

ls: /dev/cdroms/cdrom0: No such file or directory
```

As I said in first post, there are no devices i  /dev that could be the CD-ROM  :Sad: 

 *mrknowitall wrote:*   

> do you have  *Quote:*   Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support  enabled?

 

I do but it doesnt seem to help.

Is there any command like lspci that would list my hardware including CD-ROM?

----------

## g0rg0n

instead of /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

try /dev/hdc

----------

## mathio

```
# ls -l /dev/hd*

ls: /dev/hd*: No such file or directory
```

Doesnt work either  :Sad: 

----------

## jansk

Hello guys!

In case of SATA drives, Mathio migth have his CD-ROM on /dev/sdc ... 

Mathio, what's the version of kernel you're using ?

On my machine, neither /dev/hdc nor /dev/sdc are available. 

Did we forgot to compile something in?

Jan

----------

## mathio

My version of a kernel:

```
$ uname -r

2.6.17-gentoo-r8
```

My SATA and ATA devices available:

```
$ ls /dev/sd*

/dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda4  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1

$ ls -l /dev/hd* 

ls: /dev/hd*: No such file or directory
```

(/dev/sda and /dev/sdb are my hard disks)

----------

## jansk

Hello,

I tried to boot linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r7 kernel. With this kernel CDROM works like a charm.

```

$ ls -lisa /dev/cdrom

4832 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-10-31 07:48 /dev/cdrom -> hda

$ ls -lisa /dev/cdrw

4833 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-10-31 07:48 /dev/cdrw -> hda
```

I'll check if there are any differences in the config of my 2.6.16-r7 kernel and the 2.6.17-r8 kernel and I'll post the results later.

Cheers,

Jan

----------

## jansk

Hello,

I compared configuration of my older kernel with working CD-ROM and I found that I ommit 

flags:

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC (generic/default IDE chipset support) and 

BLK_DEV_GENERIC (Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support) in

"Device Drivers > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support" config menu.

I'm running kernel linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r2 at the moment with CD-ROM (actually DVD burner) working flawlessly.

Jan

p.s. if this solves Mathio's problem, pls add tag [SOLVED] to the subject of this thread

----------

